# Mash ups



## tom-coupe (Jan 17, 2009)

anyone else love mash ups not only do i think the guys who do them are very good with the mixing of them both post up your favs


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Dizzee Rascal/Nirvana - Stand Up Teen Spirit


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Me and a mate did a mash up the other day,he was jabbering about his VR6 and I did a massive fart.It sounded ace.


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

This is fab:thumb:


----------



## Matt197 (Dec 27, 2006)

I do like a good mashup, few I found on youtube few months back.


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)




----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)




----------



## sfstu (Aug 3, 2010)

love that beatles vs joan jett vs cypress hill vs RATM vs house of pain (etc etc!)...:thumb:

used to listen to xfm late night fridays to the eddie temple morris show...he had some great mash ups...
rgds stu


----------

